# Help with git



## balanga (Oct 23, 2018)

How do I use devel/git to checkout a particular version of a program?

I've looked at https://git-scm.com/docs/git-checkout but can't figure it out.

I'm trying to `git checkout v2013.02 tools/kwboot.c` from https://github.com/u-boot/u-boot/blob/master/tools/kwboot.c.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/791959/download-a-specific-tag-with-git


----------

